# Small SSR Direct Add-ons for $99 a point



## littlestar (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I didn't know if any existing DVC members were sitting on the fence waiting to grab a small SSR resale or not, but Disney let me add 25 SSR points today for $99 a point (new special).  My use year allowed me to get the 2010 points, too. With Disney including my closing costs the small add-on came out pretty much even steven with the price of the stripped small resale contracts I was looking at.  

I made an offer last weekend on a Fidelity 25 point SSR resale, but it was already sold.  

OKW add-ons are $90 a point.  Disney's OKW inventory is low, though. 

I'm officially up to 200 SSR points now.  Enough to leave each daughter 100 SSR points each.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats! 

I know that I am a buy resale person for a resort like SSR. But considering the contract size (25pts), last year and this year points, and no closing costs.....it works out well.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!  Yeah, I bought my bigger ones resale, but since I only wanted 25 more to get to where I wanted to be on total points, this was pretty much even steven compared to resale.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 5, 2011)

I've thought of doing this with BWV/BCV to guarantee at least a studio every few years for F & W with banking and borrowing.  

You're right on trying to buy small resale contracts.
I guess people want a toe in the door to DVC so those small contracts get
snapped up pretty quickly and they're no bargain.  

If I had it to do over again, I'd buy a small resale contract to get in and then add on several small contracts direct to get the booking advantage in a few resorts.  

I wish I had discovered Mouseowners before I purchased DVC.  
Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## kanerf (Feb 5, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I've thought of doing this with BWV/BCV to guarantee at least a studio every few years for F & W with banking and borrowing.
> 
> You're right on trying to buy small resale contracts.
> I guess people want a toe in the door to DVC so those small contracts get
> ...



Very much my evil plan.  I am in ROFR on a 40 point contract to OKW that will get me in under the wire for the changes.  I then plan to pick up a couple of these small contracts direct for the booking priority.  I can certainly trade in via RCI, but the inventory is very limited and most of the newer properties are not seen at all.  I would be interested in BCV, BLT, and VGC small contracts.


----------



## VivianLynne (Feb 5, 2011)

kanerf said:


> Very much my evil plan.  I am in ROFR on a 40 point contract to OKW that will get me in under the wire for the changes.  I then plan to pick up a couple of these small contracts direct for the booking priority.  I can certainly trade in via RCI, but the inventory is very limited and most of the newer properties are not seen at all.  I would be interested in BCV, BLT, and VGC small contracts.



I am doing the same thing, but buying a 90 point AKV contract. I had locked in a 50 point contract, but reviewed the booking combinations for 3 days and knew I needed a slightly larger one. The resale broker had no apparent problem with cancelling the one unsigned contract and emailing the other agreement of sale to me. It was submitted on FRI to DVC for ROFR ... my 30 day count started.

DVC in the past was taking 3 weeks to answer on ROFR.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 5, 2011)

kanerf said:


> Very much my evil plan.  I am in ROFR on a 40 point contract to OKW that will get me in under the wire for the changes.  I then plan to pick up a couple of these small contracts direct for the booking priority.  I can certainly trade in via RCI, but the inventory is very limited and most of the newer properties are not seen at all.  I would be interested in BCV, BLT, and VGC small contracts.





VivianLynne said:


> I am doing the same thing, but buying a 90 point AKV contract. I had locked in a 50 point contract, but reviewed the booking combinations for 3 days and knew I needed a slightly larger one. The resale broker had no apparent problem with cancelling the one unsigned contract and emailing the other agreement of sale to me. It was submitted on FRI to DVC for ROFR ... my 30 day count started.
> 
> DVC in the past was taking 3 weeks to answer on ROFR.



Here''s a little pixie dust for you both that the monkey is too busy eating a banana when your contract comes his way.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 7, 2011)

kanerf said:


> I then plan to pick up a couple of these small contracts direct for the booking priority. I would be interested in BCV, BLT, and VGC small contracts.



i assume you know that the booking priority is contract-specific.  your OKW pts can't be used at BLT until 7 months out and vice versa.  some people have gotten confused and assume if they have 200 OKW pts and 25 VGC pts, they can use all 225 at VGC at 11 months out...just thought i'd clarify.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> i assume you know that the booking priority is contract-specific.  your OKW pts can't be used at BLT until 7 months out and vice versa.  some people have gotten confused and assume if they have 200 OKW pts and 25 VGC pts, they can use all 225 at VGC at 11 months out...just thought i'd clarify.



True but you could buy say 25 points at VGC and bank and borrow ever 3 years to have 75 points available to have the booking advantage at VGC and then do the same with 25 points at other resorts.  You'd be having a different booking advantage every year but that would be kind of nice if you had a few favorites.
I wish I had this for BWV for F & W and AKV for the value units.


----------

